# Preventing Obesity in Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Preventing Obesity in Chickens



> We've all heard the term 'kill them with kindness.' While this term has several meanings, one in particular is troublesome when it comes to chicken care. A way in which we might kill our chickens with kindness is through excess feeding. Out of love, we sometimes give our chickens (and other animals) that little bit extra. Once in a while that is okay, but when it becomes a frequent or even daily occurrence, it can start to negatively impact our chickens in the form of obesity....


Read more about this article here...


----------

